# Anyone going to Fur Squared?



## DuranWolf (Jan 31, 2017)

It will be my first time attending this con. I heard it's a pretty good con that's been gaining in attendance year after year. Plus, I get my very own hotel room! Should be fun.


----------



## Laugh Kita (Feb 2, 2017)

I happen to be going to fur squared. Not sure if I'm going alone or not at the moment.


----------



## DuranWolf (Feb 2, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> I happen to be going to fur squared. Not sure if I'm going alone or not at the moment.


Great! Maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## Laugh Kita (Feb 2, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Great! Maybe I'll see you there.



Lol maybe. We're bound to bump into eachother at some point.


----------



## DuranWolf (Feb 2, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> Lol maybe. We're bound to bump into eachother at some point.


. 
Your fursona is a pink mouse?


----------



## HallowQueen (Feb 11, 2017)

i would love to go, i live pretty close, just in MN, but no money! .. i would gladly trade a bit of art slavery to get to go there though, i have my first full suit made for myself and oooohhhh how badly i would want the first public appearance to be at a con!


----------



## Laugh Kita (Feb 12, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> .
> Your fursona is a pink mouse?


Purple hyena


----------



## DuranWolf (Feb 12, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> Purple hyena


Cute!


----------



## Alex K (Feb 25, 2017)

Aint it actually called Fur Cubed?


----------



## DuranWolf (Feb 25, 2017)

Not anymore


----------



## Alex K (Feb 25, 2017)

DuranWolf said:


> Not anymore



Then howcome folks at the convention are 3d?


----------



## DuranWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Then howcome folks at the convention are 3d?


No idea


----------



## DuranWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

Laugh Kita said:


> Purple hyena


Hmmm...I didn't spot you while I was there.


----------



## Laugh Kita (Mar 2, 2017)

Hmmm did you see a black chick walking around wearing a black and white striped shirt and a black skirt?


----------

